# How do I move to Canada and THEN look for a job?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxonmywayin (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm new here, and have searched around a bit, but haven't found any Q&As that are helpful to my (unusual) situation. Can anyone advise?

1. I'm an American citizen, but my wife is a Canadian citizen. She owns property in NB. We have stayed there for a few days, weeks, and months over the years, as vacations allowed. It's a regular, fully heated and insulated year-round older home.

2. My employer is closing down and as of 12/31 I will be out of a job. However they are providing enough severance pay that I'm not immediately desperate for work.

3. In expectation of someday moving there permanently, most of our household goods are already at the NB house. Once my employer announced their plan, we moved everything else up too. All I have left can easily fit in my vehicle.

4. On my last day, I plan to shake hands with my colleagues, drive up to our NB house, and start calling it home.

Now the questions!

a. Job: not urgent for a few months, but of course I do need to work. I've worked in IT for many years and have some confidence that I can find something. Will I need a TWP? And if so, can I get that while residing in Canada?

b. Vehicle: I have a newish Ford Escape, bought in the US, and still making payments on it. I've read about the "import" process on the relevant sites. Can I import it from within Canada? Or do I need to drive out and back in? Our NB house is only 250 Km from the US border, so this is a manageable inconvenience.

c. Residence: I will be applying for Permanent Resident status -- really I should have already begun this. Meanwhile I will be living in Canada. Should I expect any issues with this?

Thank you for any ideas and advice. I wish I'd found this place sooner!


Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

onmywayin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here, and have searched around a bit, but haven't found any Q&As that are helpful to my (unusual) situation. Can anyone advise?
> 
> ...


Good Luck and come back if you have more questions. We will attempt to answer for you.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxonmywayin (Dec 7, 2010)

*A couple of follow-up questions:*

Thanks so much for your reply! Can you (or anyone) address a few more things?



Auld Yin said:


> You just cannot come here and work.


Understood. I will be applying under the Spousal Sponsor program as you recommended. Do I have any options to work in Canada while that is pending? I believe these applications can take quite a while to work through the system.



Auld Yin said:


> The vehicle will require to meet Canadian standards


No problem, I've looked over the RIV information and can comply with all the requirements and fees. However that's for bringing a US car into Canada. Can I do all that from within Canada, with my US car? I don't see that option covered on the RIV site.


Again, thank you!

Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

onmywayin said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! Can you (or anyone) address a few more things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck.


----------

